# Jodoryu Certification



## ppko (Feb 21, 2005)

Saturday Feb. 26th from 11AM- 3PM at Jodoryu International 
Florence , KY location. 

Look us up on Mapquest at 8187 Mall road Florence, KY 41042 

Call TOLL FREE 1-888-266-3802 for info or directions 

The cost is $35
Myself and other Jodoryu instructors will be teaching on Kyusho and D.E.T. concepts as well as basic Jujitsu techniques from the Jodoryu perspective. We will also be covering the Yellow Belt Syllabus for beginning students and for instructors wanting to add Jodoryu Jujitsu to thier curriculum. 


Note: There are no time in grade requirements for DKI blackbelts, but everyone will have to show proficiency at each level before advancing to the next. This is to ensure the ability to teach the syllsbus as approved by myself and the JJI board of directors. 

I plan for this to be a monthly event.
_________________
T. A. Frazer
__________________


----------



## ppko (Feb 22, 2005)

This is coming up this Sat. does anyone plan on attending


----------

